# Santa Maria Valley Railroad Museum Layout



## FightingDrag (Jan 11, 2011)

Recently the SMVRRM got rights to a location in the mall. I got bit with the train bug, so i got my hands into it. Sadly I'm a college student and not a old guy with retirement time, so im not getting pics all the time.

Enjoy the first batch, more to come when im there.

Oh! and a pic of the first SMVRR Train.


----------

